
Don’t believe the hype on GM’s loan repayment  - dwwoelfel
http://www.edmondsun.com/business/x563631288/Don-t-believe-the-hype-on-GM-s-loan-repayment
======
gruseom
I confess to loving a good conspiracy theory ( _some_ of them must be true, we
just don't know which), but this "GM paid everything back 5 years ahead of
schedule, with interest" story is making my propaganda Geiger counter beep.
Just like the Toyota takedown did a couple months ago.

------
martythemaniak
"To claim success at this point is nonsense ... The bailout was and is a
complete failure."

So it's too early to claim success, but evidently not too early to claim
failure.

~~~
dwwoelfel
Your statement doesn't follow from that quote. The bailout failed, so to claim
success is nonsense. At this point, or at any point in the future.

~~~
rauljara
I believe that Marty was saying it is too early to claim the bailout failed.
Gm has not gone out of business, and while I would not place any money on gm
thriving in the future, it is still within the realm of possibilities that
they could. If the point of the bailout was to save gm from failing, you
cannot declare the bailout as having failed unless gm fails. Likewise, you
can't claim that gm won't pay back the money eventually as long as they remain
in business. You can say the bailout is likely to fail, but that is hugely
different from saying it has already failed.

------
drewcrawford
Edmond, OK is my hometown. Seeing its paper on HN is a major shock. What are
you doing reading their op-eds? :-)

~~~
CrazedGeek
(I just spent 5 minutes figuring out how to mention that I currently live in
Edmond and make it relevant to HN. I couldn't.)

I feel bad about not subcribing to the Edmond Sun though- they have much
better articles than The Oklahoman.

------
sliverstorm
All the questions of juggling funds and how this will be re-payed and how that
will be afforded etc seems fruitless and pointless.

Sales are falling, they are loosing money; there may be many things to do, but
everything is for naught if they can't do the most important thing.

MAKE A CAR PEOPLE WANT TO BUY.

Maybe I'm naive, but I figure if they do that most of the other problems can
be sorted out- and if they can't do that, they have no business doing
business.

~~~
aaronbrethorst
This American Life had an episode a month ago that went into previous attempts
of GM's to fix their problems. It has some great details on why their
corporate culture is so messed up, and why they're so incapable of fixing
their problems: [http://www.thisamericanlife.org/radio-
archives/episode/403/n...](http://www.thisamericanlife.org/radio-
archives/episode/403/nummi)

~~~
gruseom
It's so interesting that the most vital journalism in America is from the
margins: TAL, Daily Show... I wonder what's out there that I'm missing.

~~~
rpledge
I highly recommend noagendashow.com if you're interested in media
deconstruction

~~~
barrkel
Unfortunately, the guys on it know almost nothing about anything, but rather
only follow up stories that confirm their biases.

------
watchandwait
The GM bailout marked the arrival of state corporatism to America. Truth is
one of the casualties.

